# wie aus .jar eine .exe erstellen



## motoric18 (12. Mrz 2012)

Hallo, wie erstelle ich aus einer .jat datei eine .exe datei???
bitte um hilfe


----------



## bygones (12. Mrz 2012)

bitte um FAQ lesen

http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## motoric18 (12. Mrz 2012)

kann man dies auch mit eclipse oder NB erstellen ???


----------



## irgendjemand (12. Mrz 2012)

@TO
das verlinkte auch gelesen ?
ich glaube es wäre hilfreich zu erklären was du damit vorhast ...

denn EXE kann viel bedeuten ...

z.b. einen launcher *Launch4J der einem JAR nur einen PE header vorranstellt* ... ein natives programm *meist C/C++* ... andere typen von wraper ...

einfach nur "JAR -> EXE" ist leider zu ungenau ...
es wäre wirklich hilfreich wenn du sagst WAS du damit vorhast


----------



## bygones (12. Mrz 2012)

motoric18 hat gesagt.:


> kann man dies auch mit eclipse oder NB erstellen ???



nein mit eclipse kannst du keine exe erstellen


----------



## irgendjemand (12. Mrz 2012)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> nein mit eclipse kannst du keine exe erstellen



kann man schon ... wenn man eclipse zum programmieren für C/C++ nimmt und GCC als compiler einträgt ... nur ist das sicher nicht im sinne von TO xDD


----------



## motoric18 (13. Mrz 2012)

Hallo, ja also ich will eine exe datei erstellen die unter windows läuft.
Eine ausführbare windowsdatei.

Das meine ich damit.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Mrz 2012)

Und bei dem geposteten Link ist nichts für dich dabei?


----------



## irgendjemand (13. Mrz 2012)

motoric18 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ja also ich will eine exe datei erstellen die unter windows läuft.
> Eine ausführbare windowsdatei.
> 
> Das meine ich damit.



ist leider immer noch keine eideutige frage ...

wie gesagt : das kann man mit wrapern machen *z.b. Launch4J* ... oder man programmiert dierekt in C/C++ ... was dann hier schon gar nicht mehr hergehören würde


----------



## Noctarius (13. Mrz 2012)

*Folge dem Link... FOHHHHHOLGE DEEEEHEHEEEEM LINK!*

Was?!?! War da was? Ein Gespenst?


----------



## bygones (13. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> *Folge dem Link... FOHHHHHOLGE DEEEEHEHEEEEM LINK!*
> 
> Was?!?! War da was? Ein Gespenst?



vielleicht sollte man die eher die Jedi-Handgeste nutzen

*du folgst dem Link*


----------



## irgendjemand (13. Mrz 2012)

[OT]dunkel die andere seite doch ist

joda ... halt die klappe und iss einfach dein gottverdammtes toast ...

*wenn wir schon jedi-sprüche rezitieren dann bitte mit humor =D[/OT]


----------

